# أحذية / حذاء ‎



## Lovelightpeace

What is the difference between احذية and حذاء


----------



## إسكندراني

The former is the plural of the latter.


----------



## AndyRoo

I think حذاء is a pair of shoes. For "a shoe" I think you need to say "فردة حذاء".
أحذية is the plural "shoes"


----------



## إسكندراني

I always thought حذاء is a single shoe. But the pair is assumed if on sale. We don't use it in Egyptian colloquially (though it's written of course) - so I can't be sure.
When I think about جزمة though, I do feel an urge to say فردة when speaking about a single one!


----------



## Mahaodeh

In IA they use حذاء for shoes in colloquial and it refers to a pair of shoes; one shoe would be فردة أو تك.


----------



## Silky_Sword

Did you guys notice how in Arabic we say يحذو حذوه meaning 'to follow his example', while the verbs there are clearly related to the word for shoes حذاء ? 

Just like قفا and يقـتـفي أثره


----------



## Silky_Sword

Mahaodeh said:


> In IA they use حذاء for shoes in colloquial and it refers to a pair of shoes; one shoe would be فردة أو تك.



Maha! Iraqis says قندرة for shoes, no???


----------



## Mahaodeh

Yes they do, but they also use حذاء, as well as يمني وكلاش وجزمة.


----------



## إسكندراني

How is تك pronounced?


----------



## Mahaodeh

takk, with a fat7a on the kaaf.


----------



## Xence

Silky_Sword said:
			
		

> Did you guys notice how in Arabic we say يحذو حذوه meaning 'to follow his example', while the verbs there are clearly related to the word for shoes حذاء ?



I am afraid it's the other way around. In many places, Lissan Al-Arab seems identifying حذاء with إزاء . There is an idea of proximity or parallelism we find in sentences like قَعَدْتُ بحِذائِه .

In Algeria, we dont use the word حذاء for shoes, but we still use this word in the same meaning mentioned by Ibn ManDhour. We also say قعدت بحذاه , meaning _I sat down beside him_.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I don't think that حذا necessarily comes from حذاء as shoe; but keep in mind that Ibn ManTHour also mentions حذاء as shoe, including a horseshoe and actually starts with حذا النعل يحذوه حذوا قدّرها وقطعها على مثال.


----------



## Xence

That's why I said there is an idea of "parallelism", إزاء stems from the same root as موازاة

حذا النعل معناه قطّعه بالموازاة مع المثال

So, originally حذاء  is not the shoe per se, but the model obtained (shaped) from the pattern. By extension, it acquired the meaning of the shoe itself.


----------



## Silky_Sword

Mahaodeh said:


> I don't think that حذا necessarily comes from حذاء as shoe; but keep in mind that Ibn ManTHour also mentions حذاء as shoe, including a horseshoe and actually starts with حذا النعل يحذوه حذوا قدّرها وقطعها على مثال.



حذاء is derived from حذا يحذو, the root, not the other way around. Sorry if I mis-wrote my comment above.


----------



## Lovelightpeace

Isn't it funny how nobody answered my initial question yet!


----------



## إسكندراني

إسكندراني said:


> The former is the plural of the latter.


The first reply answered your question!
So حذاء is a pair-of-shoes
and أحذية is the plural of that.


----------



## londonmasri

إسكندراني said:


> I always thought حذاء is a single shoe. But the pair is assumed if on sale. We don't use it in Egyptian colloquially (though it's written of course) - so I can't be sure.
> When I think about جزمة though, I do feel an urge to say فردة when speaking about a single one!


 
 فردة جزمة  as opposed to جوز جزمه?
شكرا


----------



## clevermizo

Lovelightpeace said:


> Isn't it funny how nobody answered my initial question yet!


Actually, the first two posts after yours answered your question:


إسكندراني said:


> The former is the plural of the latter.





AndyRoo said:


> I think حذاء is a pair of shoes. For "a shoe" I think you need to say "فردة حذاء".
> أحذية is the plural "shoes"


If this does not answer your question, please explain to us further in case your question was not clear. But in simplest terms it appears your question was already answered.


----------



## إسكندراني

londonmasri said:


> فردة جزمة  as opposed to جوز جزمه?
> شكرا


goz gezam جوز جزم


----------



## Mahaodeh

Isn't goz gezam two pairs of shoes, one pair of shoes is just gezma, right?


----------



## إسكندراني

Mahaodeh said:


> Isn't goz gezam two pairs of shoes, one pair of shoes is just gezma, right?


I'm not sure if I'm honest  there's certain things which don't come to mind when I'm not in Egypt.
But I don't feel uncomfortable saying جزمة alone to mean 'a pair' at any rate.


----------



## Josh_

In Egyptian (or at least the Cairene variety) _gazma_ is a 'pair of shoes'.  One shoe is '_fardit gazma_'.


----------

